

Show HN: My app to remove a flicker from 240fps slow-mo videos - kolinko

Hi Everyone, I released an app that removes that flickering effect from slow-motion videos recorded under artificial lights.<p>Here&#x27;s the video demo of what I&#x27;m talking about:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=ZtHGBD3MZ70<p>And here&#x27;s the app: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;flicker-be-gone&#x2F;id958089320?mt=8<p>- Any suggestions regarding the app itself?<p>- Any ideas on who I can reach to help me promote it?
======
kolinko
Also, any other feedback will be most welcome.

